# i-pilot or Xi5



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

So I've decided to get a new trolling motor for my bass boat. I'm thinking of stepping up to either the i-pilot from minn kota or the Xi5 from motorGuide. What I'm mainly gonna use it for is the anchor ability. I understand that the Xi5 uses 2 satellite's for the fix where as the i-pilot uses 1. Anybody got real world experience with both units?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry no experience with both but I can say the i pilot works great With its spot lock feature. Its important u slow down prior to engaging and try and point bow in the wind to minimize adjustment. Also, don't undersized your motor especially if fishing in windy, high current conditions


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I haven’t used either one but from the research I’ve done I’m going with the MotorGuide Xi5. I’m almost there financially.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

MGuns said:


> I haven’t used either one but from the research I’ve done I’m going with the MotorGuide Xi5. I’m almost there financially.


Hey Mike, what's the determining factor in your research to choose one over the other? I have read up on both and am not swayed either way as yet. Both have some great features and both are costly.. $$$...Thanks.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Guys, there has been a lot of comparison and first hand reviews done on the hull truth. Do a search over there. I have the iPilot and love it but would appreciate the Xi5's ability to jump 5 feet. 

Keep in mind that any GPS equipment needs at least three satellites to triangulate a position so I'm not sure how the iPilot could only use one. 

I appreciate the LCD screen on the remote telling me the status and speed of the TM. If I remember correctly the MG does not have that. 

Y'all are welcome to come fish with me some evening and check out the 101lb iPilot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsw60 (Aug 12, 2010)

tkh329,

What size boat do you have your ipilot on? How long have you had it? Any issues with it?

Thanks,


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Hey Mike, what's the determining factor in your research to choose one over the other? I have read up on both and am not swayed either way as yet. Both have some great features and both are costly.. $$$...Thanks.


 
You're right, they are very similar but there were a couple of trends that caught my attention in the reviews that I read:

1. The Xi5 was quieter than the MK.
2. The Xi5 FOB is more user friendly than the MK.
3. The Xi5 anchor mode was better; the MK seemed to take longer for the GPS to engage and keep you on target.
4. The Xi5 FOB takes 2 AAA batteries where the MK takes a special battery.
5. Better battery life indicator on the Xi5.

Like I said I haven't' owned either but after reading the reviews and the times I've seen the Xi5 being used on fishing shows I think I'm going with the Xi5 MG.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I have also been comparing them. I recently had a chance to talk to an ex. pro bass fisherman in a Bass Pro shop, HE told me some things about the Xi5 that has swayed me. The quietest of the 2 AND...Lowrance is rumored to be coming out w/ a com. link similar to Hummingbird/I-pilot.

I have been on boats w/ the I-pilot and the I-pilot w/ com. link to a hummingbird...amazing what it can do.

BUT...I like Motor Guide products anyway.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

My Xi5 was delivered yesterday.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

pdsw60 said:


> tkh329,
> 
> What size boat do you have your ipilot on? How long have you had it? Any issues with it?
> 
> Thanks,



I have a 22' bay boat. I've had the iPilot for 2 years. No issues whatsoever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> My Xi5 was delivered yesterday.


 Have you had time to run it?
Any opinion yet?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

barefoot said:


> Have you had time to run it?
> Any opinion yet?


Not yet. It will be Sunday before I'm able to mount it. Mine is not the GPS model. Only wireless. 80lb 60" for $1049.

I've only heard good things about them though. Everyone seems to love the GPS models.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks..


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

*GPS Trolling Motor*

If you want precision in your anchor system check out Rhodan Marine trolling motors. Built by a company that makes navigation systems for satellites and space. http://www.rhodanmarine.com Higher priced than the other two mfg, but I am saving to go this route.
_*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!*_


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

chaps said:


> Its important u slow down prior to engaging and try and point bow in the wind to minimize adjustment. Also, don't undersized your motor especially if fishing in windy, high current conditions


Same as above. I loved the anchor lock. It made sheepshead fishing in the pass a breeze.


----------



## pcola_fl (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a Mako Pro Skiff 17 that I ordered with the MK Riptide with i pilot installed by BPS. It's a 55 lb thrust with a 48" shaft. When I first took it out, it would lose the spot lock within a few minutes setting it. I worked with Minn Kota and found BPS messed up the install. Once that was fixed, it hold spot lock like a champ. The only problem I have found is figuring how to attach fish finder.


----------

